# Ban on racing pigeons in ILL.?



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just found out about this. This is all I know. They're coming after us one by one.......... 

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/95/HB/09500HB4262.htm


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope a big pigeon (like the ones on the Super Bowl commercial) targets Linda Chapa La Via, and leaves his "calling card" (or a nice load) on her.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

What really is frustrating is the statement---enacted by the people of the state of Illinois when in fact the people have no idea what is going on in their state government and some pencil pushing rep one day finds poop on his car and decides to take matters in his own hand and get rid of the birds!
P.S. It's not just racing pigeons but all pigeons they are after, if they can tax it somehow then it will be ok to have them go figure! This country needs an enema!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

It says you can keep pigeons in cities less in size without the worry of having to get rid of them. Then largere cities can pass an ordanice prohibiting them. Thats not real bad. As many cities have banned birds through out the U S . Housing additions have oranices that keep a person from keeping birds. So as long as at least theres a way. Theres hope.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> I just found out about this. This is all I know. *They're coming after us one by one*..........


Exactly what I said. First the big cities/towns. Then those cities grow, and there goes the pigeons AGAIN. One at a time........might take a while, but you can bet this fight will be brought to a city/town near you, maybe even the one you live in. Might take a while, but it's going to happen. Between the idiots in government and the animal _"advocates"_ that think NO ONE should have ANY kind of pet WHATSOEVER.......they've got the money and they're getting the power. Just a matter of time.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

re lee said:


> It says you can keep pigeons in cities less in size without the worry of having to get rid of them. Then largere cities can pass an ordanice prohibiting them. *Thats not real bad*. As many cities have banned birds through out the U S . Housing additions have oranices that keep a person from keeping birds. So as long as at least theres a way. Theres hope.


Tell that to the people in those "big" cities that it's not real bad. I doubt they think there's any hope. Housing "additions" as in "new developements", I don't have AS MUCH of a problem with. You go into that area knowing beforehand what you're up against. It's the people who've had birds for years with no problem that suffer just because some politician gets a bug up their butt and can't find anything better to do with their time in this day and age. There's to many other things that need our attention to mess with some guy who has a few pigeons in his back yard.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

> Amends the Carrier, Racing, Hobby, and Show Pigeon Act of 1993. Provides that a municipality with fewer than 140,000 inhabitants (instead of a municipality located in a county with fewer than 3,000,000 inhabitants) *shall not* enact an ordinance which prohibits the orderly keeping of carrier pigeons, hobby, or show pigeons. Effective immediately.


Maybe I'm missing something here..... I can't say that I disagree with any law or amendment to a law that *prohibits* government from prohibiting us from doing anything. 

I understand what you're saying though.... As a ham radio operator I've seen massive amounts of our bandwidth taken away from us due to lack of interest in the hobby. The FCC says that if nobody's using the bands that it can make $$ by selling the rights to them to broadcasting and telecom companies. 

Same thing I think is happening to pigeon racing..... Kids nowadays are, for the most part a bunch of fat lazy toads that are addicted to their XBOX 360's..... Without any new blood coming into the sport it'll go by the wayside.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

i find it a problem myself as my pigeons have nothing to do with pooping on anyones car or property for that matter ... so why should anyone have to pay with their hobby and love of their birds for one persons vendetta against the free flying birds of the world ??? might as well put a ban on every bird out there including every wild species there is  its just insane to blame one species especially one that lives inside a coop , thats just bs if you ask me pffffft


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

roxtar said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here..... I can't say that I disagree with any law or amendment to a law that *prohibits* government from prohibiting us from doing anything.
> 
> I understand what you're saying though.... As a ham radio operator I've seen massive amounts of our bandwidth taken away from us due to lack of interest in the hobby. The FCC says that if nobody's using the bands that it can make $$ by selling the rights to them to broadcasting and telecom companies.
> 
> Same thing I think is happening to pigeon racing..... Kids nowadays are, for the most part a bunch of fat lazy toads that are addicted to their XBOX 360's..... Without any new blood coming into the sport it'll go by the wayside.


Go back and read the WHOLE thing. What you quoted is what it says now. Further down they want to change it. 
If the sport goes by the wayside due to "non-interest", that's one thing. Not a GOOD thing mind you, however, when some idiot decides that all of the sudden a mans hobby in HIS back yard can no longer be his hobby........that ain't right.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

now if pigeons were the size of the ones on that super bowl commercial i could see it being a problem but I have about 200 pigeons and most my neighbors wouldnt have a clue if I didnt let them out that they were here  I say I pity the fool that messes with out hobby


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

This is the amended version of the bill.
If you note, it will be come effective upon being signed into law, not even w/in 30 or 60 days like many laws have. 

HB4262 LRB095 15008 CMK 40961 b 



1 AN ACT concerning animals. 

2 Be it enacted by the People of the State of Illinois, 
3 represented in the General Assembly: 

4 Section 5. The Carrier, Racing, Hobby, and Show Pigeon Act 
5 of 1993* is amended by changing Section 7 as follows:*

I have marked deletions by [ ] and italics and are "grayed" so you can see what will change. 

6 (510 ILCS 45/7) (from Ch. 8, par. 907) 
7 Sec. 7. A municipality located [_ in a county_] with fewer than 
8 140,000 [_3,000,000 _] inhabitants or a county shall not enact an 
9 ordinance which prohibits the orderly keeping of carrier 
10 pigeons, hobby, or show pigeons, except that any municipality 
11 with 140,000 [_located within a county having 3,000,000_] 
12 or more inhabitants may enact an ordinance to prohibit or regulate the 
13 orderly keeping of carrier, racing, hobby, or show pigeons. 
14 (Source: P.A. 88-136; 89-651, eff. 8-14-96.) 

15 Section 99. Effective date. This Act takes effect upon 
16 becoming law.

Another case of big brother knowing what is best for us. We are getting so regulated in personal freedoms that our forefathers and mothers would hardly recognize this country with all the restrictions on personal rights. 

"It's not so bad" thought the frog in the nicely warming pot of water. 

Best not be a comfortable frog. Sooner or later you'll be a poached boiled frog and won't even know when it happened or why or what. 

If we don't care now, when will we ever care. Just because it's off in Illinois, doesn't mean that some other group of legislators that need some "positive"   legislation to point to on their perpetual runs for office, won't work to get this sort of legislation enacted in a state near you, possibly your own. The pendulum, once it swings to more regulation and less personal freedom, very rarely swings back to the repeal of these laws. Legislators seem to feel as if it is their very right and mandate to "take care" of you from cradle to grave as long as you fit their preconceived notion of a nice meek citizen. 

Take it from one who's fought in the trenches for upwards of 30 years against the encroaching tide of paternalistic legislation.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

At least some protection has been offered. Some cites can pass laws, and no state law is in place to stop them. No matter the cities size. Thats why I think at least it not so bad. Plus interest in pigeon keeping has dropped I bet 75 % over the past 40 years. And people do not promote the sport as it was promoted in the past. Plus young people are not encouraged by there there parents to be interested in pigeons. Even families where the parents keep pigeon they do not encourage there kids to get interested. They worry about there birds And do not include the youth. So the sport suffers from personal fault and poor out look from the public.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Illinois flyer response*

As a northern illinois resident I find this legislation acceptable at best.  I am opposed to any big brother interference but in this case it does offer us more protection than what we had previously. We have been in the fight of our lives here in illinois and this is positive compared to the no protection before. I have had to move out of a very nice neighborhood to "the country" to protect my right to enjoy my sport. With this being said, I do agree with the boiled frog story. Keep your friends close and your enemies closer!!!!!! 
Ken


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*More info on Pigeon Bill*

click on this link to read what has been posted in the paper about this issue.
This is a democratic sponsored bill. Remember in the fall who is trying to take your freedoms!!!!!!!!!!  We have contacted the AU to help us with this problem.

http://www.suburbanchicagonews.com/beaconnews/news/785411,2_1_AU09_PIGEONS_S1.article

If it doesnt work copy and paste in your browser.
Ken


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I heartily oppose any teency but vocal whiner holding sway over the public's freedoms. That article is very brief and not enough detail, or my browser did not fully load it., but it makes it sound like a few loud mouths groused to some official(s) about some poo on some lawn furniture or something. Sounds like a problem that needs to be worked out at the local level, not something requiring a state law. Sheesh.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Dead on*



TheSnipes said:


> That article is very brief and not enough detail, or my browser did not fully load it., but it makes it sound like a few loud mouths groused to some official(s) about some poo on some lawn furniture or something. Sounds like a problem that needs to be worked out at the local level, not something requiring a state law. Sheesh.


Your browser loaded it all. It was very brief and lopsided. Your analogy is dead on correct. If a fancier is not taking care of his loft it should be taken care of by local health dept. not legislatures. The ban in the city of Chicago got started due to a couple of "BAD SEEDS" in our sport. They did not take care of the loft or birds and all flyers were penalized. Let this be a very important lesson to all of us. Cleanliness is next to godliness and it doesn't attract unwanted attention.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

The only way to stop this sort of thing targeting our hobby is to license it some how, some way, like dogs have a license, it's all about the revenue, if towns, counties, cities, get some sort of revenue through a permit you know darn well they will not mess with the money coming in to fill their coffers, can anyone come up with another idea,? and like said before, if a loft has a problem then it's animal control's responsibility to check it out not the government!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> The only way to stop this sort of thing targeting our hobby is to license it some how, some way, like dogs have a license, it's all about the revenue, if towns, counties, cities, get some sort of revenue through a permit you know darn well they will not mess with the money coming in to fill their coffers, can anyone come up with another idea,? and like said before, if a loft has a problem then it's animal control's responsibility to check it out not the government!


Don't think license would do the trick. Pigeons aren't like dogs and cats. Every city/town in America is full of people with dogs and cats. Pigeons aren't that numerous. It might work in the BIG cities with LOTS of pigeon fanciers, but say for instance, here where I live. There are 4 pigeon fanciers that I know of. It would have to be one heck of a license fee for the money to be profitable for the city.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> The only way to stop this sort of thing targeting our hobby is to license it some how, some way, like dogs have a license, it's all about the revenue, if towns, counties, cities, get some sort of revenue through a permit you know darn well they will not mess with the money coming in to fill their coffers, can anyone come up with another idea,? and like said before, if a loft has a problem then it's animal control's responsibility to check it out not the government!


BAD BAD idea it would riun the hobby Never want to have a permit in place to raise pigeons That would set how many birds you could have. it would make for inspections and over all the end of the hobby. AU offers a loft inspection for certified lofts. This helps if cities or towns or goverments step in Maintain a clean loft never give the birds open loft and you have less problems. Smelly dirty lofts birds sitting on the nieghbors home brings problems. And then cities step in.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Newest info on Illinois Ban on Pigeons*

Below is a copy of an email I just received in regards to the Legislation pending in Illinois House.

Email:
On February 19, 2007 AU Zone Representative Bill Mitiu and Fox Valley members Rick Neitzer, Dick Remus and Matt Wiesbrock met with State Representative Linda Chapa LaVia on her Aurora office. Linda is the sponsor of a bill currently on the floor of the state legislature which concerns the racing pigeon sport. The meeting went as well as one could hope with Rep. Chapa LaVia very supportive of the racing pigeon sport and willing to work with us to make sure that any state legislation is aimed at the original target - the common pigeon - and not registered, banded pigeons as well as show pigeons. There is some follow up that needs to be done in preparation for a presentation on the floor of the general assembly by Rep. Chapa LaVia concerning our sport. Bill Mitiu is preparing information for her to use as she feel that the pigeon racing sport needs to be better understood at the state level. She and her husband are avid bird watchers having traveled to over 25 countries in their quest to learn more about the birds of the world. Below is the website detailing the current bill revisions as they stand today. She has a revised version of this bill that better protects those of us who house pigeons for sport or show. 

"http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/fulltext.asp?DocName=&SessionId=51&GA=95&DocTypeId=HB&DocNum=4262&GAID=9&LegID=34712&SpecSess=&Session" 

Any updates on this issue will be posted as they become available. Please don't hesitate to call your state representative and share with him or her your feelings concerning state bill HB4262.

It seems that Linda is certainly not a villan after all.
Ken


----------

